# Solved: How download apps to Android, when only have an ethernet connection



## Michelle44 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello there

Please can you help new to this Tablet Stuff. Friend got a Zania, tablet 10ic but she has no access to internet and is housebound I said I would put apps on for her, (would have to work out how to do this first though) but did not realise that you need WiFi, I do not have access to WiFi, I use an ethernet connection. Is there a way that I can go though the pc to tranfer them to the android tablet? Throught perhaps somehow if I could connect to my windows 7 system, it would recognise the tablet perhaps as a drive, and I would downoad to the tablet just the same as you would a usb drive, or am I way off base?

Thanking you in advance for your help

Michelle


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

While waiting to see if somebody can help try to find a user guide or FAQ or user forum online (on the manufacturer's web site). If there is one, and if there is a way to do what you want an explanation should be found there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Or find a free Wi-Fi hotspot near you.


----------

